# Crappy Quilt Pattern



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

If one has not been invented yet then I guess I will be the first. I am so ready to give up on making a real quilt. I mean something other then two solid peices sewen together and yarn tied. I can't even get a four square to match up Tonight I was trying a double four square block.... Nothing is matching up like it should!!! I took my time made sure I squared off the matirial before cutting, made sure it was all cut just like it should be, double and tripled checked before cutting, did my best to make sure it was all lined up before sewing, open it up and geuss what it's not matching up! I really want to do this but am feeling like a complete failure. I have been trying for 2 yrs now to get it right and still can't.:help::help:I don't know what to do or what I need to be doing better.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Put a lace or bias trim over the seams and that is how they are supposed to look!!!!! You are probably your own worse critic and others would think they look just fine.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

You can ease your frustration. When your sewing the squares together make sure the seam on the top is facing away from you and the one on the bottom points towards you. As the intersection of the seams get closer to your needle hold your finger on it to make sure they're locked together(you can adjust it some with a little tug if need be). You can "lock" them together before you start sewing the squares if your squares are off in size the extra will fall to the outside edge and can be trimmed after sewn. This will help you match intersections most all of the time.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't think I've officially heard of that quilt block from the title of this thread, but I'm sure there are a LOT of those blocks in all our stashes.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOJFc8yS5cs[/ame] (the trying to make it show here did not work, click on it to see what I mean)

If that worked it should show you youtube of how I do my seams.
It's someone else doing it, but it's how I do mine.

Angie


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and the link, thats is how I did it. The second square turned out better but as you can see I don't have the 8.5 perfect square and if they all keep turning out this way the whole thing will be thrown off.

This is the pattern I am trying to do.



















First block Pink seams in the middle did not match and the two black on the upper right patch were off










Second square, seams matched but the finished block was way off around the edges


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If this is your first, it's a bit ambitious. Why don't you set this aside, and make a small set of 9 patches and put them together for a throw top. Any fabrics you have - This is if you have time.

I did see that miss on the first one, but I'll tell you - near perfect doesn't come on the first few tries. If you have enough fabric, you can make a few extra and you'll get better as you go.

It's very pretty.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Angie, No this is not my first attempt, but my first one trying not to give up. Here is a pic of my attempt at a log cabin that I started over a yr ago and just got frustrated and gave up.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Are you ironing your seams as you sew, or pressing? It helps if you don't push the iron, whichever that is. Do you pre-wash the fabric? Even when I'm cutting (usually with a cutting wheel) the fabric I tear the ends to get it straight on the grain. The log cabin looks like maybe it streched when you ironed it, the seams I can see look pretty even.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

You are not the only one with this problem. Every quilt I make has at least ONE block- maybe more that just doesn't want to cooperate. 

Is the pink a knit fabric? It looks like the fabric is stretching as you sew the block giving the block that twist. How about sewing the joint together first then out toward each end? Or cutting pieces of interfacing to sandwich your quilt blocks between. If all else fails - an even feed presser foot might help - they feed the top and bottom fabric evenly through the machine.

Check your seam allowance. My regular presser foot was off so I bought a 1/4 inch quilting foot. When I follow it's edge - it helps.

I have found that cutting on the grain is absolutely essential - and a skill that escapes me often. I think I am on the grain, but I am not quite. It encourages the fabric to twist as the seams are sewn. Do you have a rotary cutter to help you? I can mess up my blocks even with one, but before I bought the rotary, my quilts didn't have a prayer. 

Don't give up! You will get it if you keep trying!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Awww..don't let yourself get frustrated!! If you want perfection, though, you are always going to be! If you have been as careful as you say with cutting, etc, I am thinking it is your seam allowance that may be off. Do you have a 1/4 in foot? If not, measure it off and mark that 1/4 in seam allowance with tape or something similar. Before I had the 1/4 in foot, that was ALWAYS a problem for me. I do promise you, though, that when your top is together and sitting on your bed, no one will EVER notice those seams that don't match up. We have ALL been there done that!!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I agree, your seam allowance is off. I'd check that first.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I make my blocks, then trim them to size. Otherwise I'd never get my blocks made.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

They don't look that bad at all! I don't understand why you gave up on the Log Cabin.

Looks like you are getting some distortion somewhere.

Agree with what has been said above. First check your seam allowance. Consistent 1/4 inch seams are important. Stretchy fabrics are tougher to work with. Whe pressing, use an up-off-the-fabric and directly-back-down motion, not "ironing" like regular clothes. Don't use steam until you get used to doing it that way. Unevenness around the edges isn't that big of a problem, many times mine need a little trimming up. Practice makes perfect (well, certainly not perfect in my case, but better - lol). Please don't give up - you've got a very nice sense for color.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone. I will double check the seam allowance. Both the black and pink are a flannel. As for pressing the seams, I was ironing them, pushing the material over with the iron. I will not do that again. I will try some more blocks today and let you all know how that goes. Oh, yes I have a rotary cutter, mat and I guess it's called a ruler but it's 6 inches wide and 24 inches long. As for the log cabin, I think I just bit off more then I could chew at the time. Putting all those little strips together is a real pain LOL. I have all the pieces cut, so I will go back to it someday, if I can remember what piece goes where.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Flannels are a whole different breed themselves. I actually took a class on working with flannel in a quilt and I am glad I did before attempting the actual quilt or I probably wouldn't have finished it (ok it is not finished yet, I still need to bind it). Flannel has a tendancy to stretch out of shape so right there could be your issue. Maybe set this project asie and start with a small sampler with just plain cotton. Every one has problems getting seams to line up at times and I am deffinatly one of those so I can feel your pain. Just keep trying! 

Lillian


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Flannel is really the only thing I want to make quilts out of, I like the soft warm fuzzy. I guess I could try making a top out of cotton to get the practice of matching seems and use flannel for the backing so I still have the warm fuzzy part. Gonna get some cleaning done right now so I can play with it in a bit. Thanks again for being so helpful. I never had anyone teach me how to sew, everything I have done has be a learn as I go thing.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

One of the most helpful things for me to do to avoid distorting is to wash the fabric first, dry it, then saturate it with starch and allow to air dry, then press it. Do all this before you make any cuts. With flannel, I might even wash it and dry it on high heat TWICE before starching in case it shrinks up. You definately want it to shrink all it's going to before you cut and stitch all the pieces together. I use half starch/half water in a spray bottle. The fabric comes out stiff and is much harder to stretch that way.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

tlrnnp67 said:


> One of the most helpful things for me to do to avoid distorting is to wash the fabric first, dry it, then saturate it with starch and allow to air dry, then press it. Do all this before you make any cuts. With flannel, I might even wash it and dry it on high heat TWICE before starching in case it shrinks up. You definately want it to shrink all it's going to before you cut and stitch all the pieces together. I use half starch/half water in a spray bottle. The fabric comes out stiff and is much harder to stretch that way.


Thanks I will remember that advice one the next one, for this one just onewash and dry. But all seems to be going well with it so far now thanks to all the great advice.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Merks does your sewing machine have adjustable presser foot pressure? If it does, try reducing it significantly. I piece with my presser foot pressure so light that I can actually slip my fabric under the foot when it's in the down position. This REALLY helps with fabric creep.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I can't adjust mine, unless some one can tell me where to do it at. The only setting I kind find is putting the dogs down. I have a singer 7436


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Look in your manual. If you don't have one, the Singer Company will send you one.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well since there is nothing about it in the manual, then I would say...Nope can't adjust it.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Merks, just a few thoughts from someone who loves to sew and quilt, but hasn't mastered it quite yet.LOL

I have worked with flannel and am finishing up a Broken Dishes pattern for our queen size bed. I had to convince myself that it wasn't going to match up perfectly, but it was made with much love and in the end it looks nice on our bed and is very cozy.

I would try setting the closed seam with a steam iron, then pressing to one side or open - however you are doing it. I also learned to make the seams just a smidge bigger to account for the way flannel behaves (or misbehaves). I'm thinking it may help you to spray starch the pieces before sewing them together.
Keep in mind all the other great ideas already shared above.

I know it can be discouraging, but keep at it. 
Very nice pattern,btw.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

prairiegirl said:


> Merks, just a few thoughts from someone who loves to sew and quilt, but hasn't mastered it quite yet.LOL
> 
> I have worked with flannel and am finishing up a Broken Dishes pattern for our queen size bed. I had to convince myself that it wasn't going to match up perfectly, but it was made with much love and in the end it looks nice on our bed and is very cozy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the helpful tips, I will have to pick up some starch tomorrow. I am really glad I have so many encouraging me, not sure I could do it with out all of you. I would love to see a pic of your quilt. 

Thanks again
Rebecca


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

When matching points, PIN THEM before you sew. Slip a pin in right at the connecting point where they're supposed to match up. 
The rest of it can be squeeze, stretched and crinkled a little to make it match up right. 

I fought with corners for years until a friend pointed this out. I don't pin anything, but when it comes time to make sure corners are matched up exactly right, those I'll pin.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Erin, I do pin them and I am getting better at them, next will be seeing how the blocks come together after I get them all made.

Rebecca


----------

